# Hand rearing baby mice..



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I got an email today and a few phone calls from a man who rescues some baby mice, he trie dthe RSPCA and his vet they both said to put them down, he didnt want to do this, so ha slooked after them for 24 hours..

but cannot do it anymore..

So i am now the owener of some baby mice, about 6 pinkies (a few days old) 
and some hairy mic e(eyes just opening)

Questions..

- how often do i feed
- best way to toilet and how often
- to tame or not to tame
- to be frreeee or not to be free
- also any deises i could get as in shoudl i wear gloves or? (ive always been told to be careful of while animals, and yea)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

can you find anyone local to you who breeds mice or even rats? It's sometimes possible to foster babies onto a lactating mum.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> can you find anyone local to you who breeds mice or even rats? It's sometimes possible to foster babies onto a lactating mum.


i have over 30 breeeeeding mummies, but im not puttting wild animals with them just incase.. mites etc etc etc


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> can you find anyone local to you who breeds mice or even rats? It's sometimes possible to foster babies onto a lactating mum.


Maybe could try with a lactating mouse, but wouldn't try with a rat.

Are they wild mice?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ChokolateLatte said:


> Maybe could try with a lactating mouse, but wouldn't try with a rat.
> 
> Are they wild mice?


yea wild mice..


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

If you look on Fancy rats there is a post by someone who reared one wild mouse successfully. 

I have part handreared a litter of rats (hand reared them at first, then onto a foster Mum, but still handfed them as her kittens were much bigger than the orphaned babies) and kept them on a heatmat in a mini Duna cage (to cut down draughts)and fed lactol every two hours. I think younger babies might need feeding more often though?! I used a damp cotton bud to rub their tummies to help them toilet, but it was very difficult. I don't think they would have survived without the foster Mum, tbh.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

midori said:


> If you look on Fancy rats there is a post by someone who reared one wild mouse successfully.
> 
> I have part handreared a litter of rats (hand reared them at first, then onto a foster Mum, but still handfed them as her kittens were much bigger than the orphaned babies) and kept them on a heatmat in a mini Duna cage (to cut down draughts)and fed lactol every two hours. I think younger babies might need feeding more often though?! I used a damp cotton bud to rub their tummies to help them toilet, but it was very difficult. I don't think they would have survived without the foster Mum, tbh.


well i just tried to do it..

the hairy babies were stubborn 3 refused and just let me cover their heads in milk, the other two woudlnt sit sit and hopped everywhere

the baby babies didnt ut up much of a fish noe seeemed to take anything..

the whole toileting bit is the issue for me i think.. onyl one did a bit of a wee...

noone else did anything..
the pinkies seem fairly dehydrated too.

*sigh*


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

It is really hard. I know there is a thing that you can buy to fit ont he end of a syringe to help get milk into them more easily, but you kind of have to 'force feed' them, but be very careful not to put the fluid in too quickly as it will fill their lungs and kill them. It won't help that they're toosmall (or sound it) to lick the end of a syringe. 

Do have a look on Fancy Rats for the post, the member who reared the mouse on there may be able to offer some help.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hand-rearing Mice and Voles (Techniques)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Good Luck i tried to hand rear a baby mouse a few month back that someone handed to me ( i had no litters the same age at the time ) i manged it for 1 night and it passed away early hours in the morning i was up every 2 hours feeding it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou evreyone 
i just went out for a pre brithday car meet thing (ITS MY BIRTHDAY NOW!! 21!!!!) 
yes.. so mum looked after them.

I just did them again the bigger ones whos eyes have just opened seem arsy and will take some.. but no hope of making htem poo/we...

the babies arent making as much noise, and are rather dehydrated...

im a thinking.. they wont survive.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*baby mice*

Even if you manage to rear them to weaning stage they tend to die at 4 or 5 weeks.I've hand reared many small rodents successfully but had zero success in growing a h/reared mouse on to adulthood.They just don't thrive.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

well im gonan keep on trying..
the odler mice are doign ok and starting to moveeeee
i will try to put solids in there soon, younger mice, are still alive, but NOT pooing or weeing for me..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just to say i have put down the 5 little ones, they were getting so VERY weak,


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> well im gonan keep on trying..
> the odler mice are doign ok and starting to moveeeee
> i will try to put solids in there soon, younger mice, are still alive, but NOT pooing or weeing for me..


Gina, just persevere with the poo-ing and wee-ing thing. It can take a while for you to get the technique right. I know from experience that the first day or two I seldom manage to get a poo - can get a wee much easier, but the first poo is quite an exciting achievement even now!!!

Keep trying. I presume you're using warm damp cotton wool and rubbing down the belly and around the genital area gently to stimulate?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> just to say i have put down the 5 little ones, they were getting so VERY weak,


Well done, you did all ya could. RIP little ones.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Well done, you did all ya could. RIP little ones.


thankyou

i now have 5 furry little ones all doing well all drinking fine etc


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

How are they all doing Gina?

I have hand reared a baby wild mouse before (still have him  )

Man I wish I had found this post earlier. Could have been so much more help to you. Damm sods law


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

it must be so hard!
getting up every 2 hours to feed them e.g. i'd rather look after a new born baby xD


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

White_raven666 said:


> How are they all doing Gina?
> 
> I have hand reared a baby wild mouse before (still have him  )
> 
> Man I wish I had found this post earlier. Could have been so much more help to you. Damm sods law


as above i had to put 5 of them down, for their own good.
the other 5 are doing well, and have now started to come out of their nest a little..
they are now taking milk perfectly, and pooing themselfes (without my help!) when they get a drihnkt they tilt their head back and oen their mouths its so cute (p.s im a little tispsy so sorry about spelling)



beckyl92 said:


> it must be so hard!
> getting up every 2 hours to feed them e.g. i'd rather look after a new born baby xD


hehe


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*baby mice*

Well done for keeping them going:no1:My dog caught one at the just weaned stage and it turned out just as tame as the others and lived out it's life as a pet.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sarahc said:


> Well done for keeping them going:no1:My dog caught one at the just weaned stage and it turned out just as tame as the others and lived out it's life as a pet.


i noticed some of them eating food today 
i dont feed them milk in my hand anymore but call them pop the milk (on a paint brush) in to the tank and they all run up and drink from it, tis cute!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the babie sre doing well they wont accept milk anymore, and refuse letting me see them, they are truly wild which is good for them.
Only problem is... its snowing hailign and so on outside..
what do i do about the babies... when and where do i let them go?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

so basically 

1. would it be ok to relase in this weather?
2. what age should they be before i realse them?


----------

